# Honda hs828



## Eddy P (Nov 19, 2014)

Engine runs mint, but leaks lately like crazy from this fat tube coming out of the top of the carb? I don't know if it's gas or oil...actually, don't even know if it's the carb, I'm not a small engine mechanic...this snowblower is wicked old too, maybe 20 yrs...they don't make an 828 any more, it's not a track blower either..anyone have a clue? I hope it's a gasket or something easy, thing starts right up but this leak is HUGE!! Thanks for any input..sorry I'm so dupid...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

why don't you post some pic's of this problem at hand. that way us DUM DUM'S can serve you better. ALOHA TO the forms..


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sounds like maybe the oil is over filled.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

I wonder if it's oil overfilled you should smell the oil for gas? If so come back here with your findings.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, and if is over filled, it is a simple fix. First, make sure that the machine is resting on level ground. Next, find something that is oil absorbent, and cover the ground below the dipstick. Slowly remove the dipstick. If it is overfilled, it will flow out. Honda's fill level, are "duped" proof, pour until it pours out, while on level ground. 

Last, reinstall dipstick, and run for a while. Please understand, that may take a few minutes for the oil to fully dissipate from the breather tube, that you have described. 

Also, while you have the dipstick out, check to see if the oil is contaminated with gasoline. This is another possibility, where the float seal is not fully seating the needle in the float. This too is overcome-able, by simply shutting the fuel valve off to shut the machine off.


----------



## Eddy P (Nov 19, 2014)

Shryp said:


> Sounds like maybe the oil is over filled.


Im NEW to the forum...sorry if it got sent to anyone that doesn't want things sent to them...


----------



## Eddy P (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks alot, I will check that overfill thing...Also have a tranny issue, that little wire you slide backn forth to engage the transmission? Nothing happens...someone told me it may be a shear pin in there? I guess I'll be finding out as I'm taking it apart tomorrow! I will post pics! And thanks for your time and help!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Eddy P said:


> Thanks alot, I will check that overfill thing...Also have a tranny issue, that little wire you slide backn forth to engage the transmission? Nothing happens...someone told me it may be a shear pin in there? I guess I'll be finding out as I'm taking it apart tomorrow! I will post pics! And thanks for your time and help!














Go here (scroll down to the HS828 listings) and download a digital copy of the owner's manual; it has all the details on controls, service, etc. 

*Honda 2-stage Snowblower Owner's Manuals*

Also, if you'll share the frame serial number with me, I may be able to look up a little history on this specific unit; the serial number is in the form of "SXXX-1234567"


----------

